# Ich brauche Hilfe bei Corel Photo-Paint!



## hilflos_verzweifelt (30. August 2004)

*Ich brauche Hilfe bei Corel Photo-Paint 11!*

Hallo!

Ich bin sehr verzweifelt und habe schon alles versucht! Mein Problem erscheint sehr simpel aber ich schaffe es nicht, es allein zu lösen: Ich soll eingescannte Schwarz-Weiß-Bilder mit dem Hintergrund kombinieren.

Es soll folgendermassen klappen:

Nachdem ich das Bild geöffnet habe, markiere ich es (wie?- Doppelklick klappt nicht!), dann gehe ich über "Objekt" auf kombienieren und soll dann alles mit dem Hintergrund kombinieren. "Mit dem Hintergrund kombinieren" ist nicht anwählbar, da ich ja nicht mal in der Lage bin das Bild zu markieren!

Was mache ich falsch? Und gibt es vielleicht noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, Grauschleier aus Bildern zu entfernen? Über schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar! Ich bin schon ganz frustriert und habe alles angeklickt...


----------



## sokie (21. September 2004)

Hallo hilflos,

zunächst IST jedes normale Bild, dass Du in Photopaint öffnest "Hintergrund". Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Option "mit hintergrund kombinieren" nicht verfügbar ist.

Auswahl :
Wenn Du nicht mit einem Maskenwerkzeug einen Bereich des Bildes ausgewählt hast, ist immer das ganze Bild ausgewählt, und alle aktionen werden sich auch auf das ganze beziehen.

Grauschleier:
erscheint ein SW Bild zu "flau" lässt sich dem am einfachsten mit Bild/Anpassen.../Helligkeit/kontrast/intensität abhelfen. Am besten einfach mit den einstellungen experimentieren und in der Vorschau das Ergebnis beobachten.


----------

